# When are puppies able to jump?



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

At how many weeks is a puppy able to jump up onto a couch, etc? I ask because Izzie was getting frustrated with my parents dogs. The two yorkies (one miniature) were jumping from one couch to another while poor Izzie was stuck on the ground. She kept trying, but I think she has a 1 cm vertical leap.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren was able to get on the couch herself at about 11 weeks but she had to climb rather than jump. She will be 15 weeks tomorrow and has been jumping on the couch for about 2 weeks. Luckily she does NOT jump off. She "slithers" off like a snake.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, Zeus can't jump on the sofa, but he has never been afraid of jumping off of things. He always makes sure to scare me by taking a leap into the air, and then landing on his feet. Can't be too good for his joints though, good thing he doesn't do it often. He has done this since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, Zeus and Siren almost share a common birthday!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Riley has been "leaping" off the bottom three stairs (or so) for the last few weeks, and i cant get her to jump onto the bed (only when i call her). She sort of half climbs up things, mostly. I'm wearing of those backs legs!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I think we may be in the minority. When we first got Elmo, the breeder and my husband's parents (they have always had shepherds) told us to not let him jump too much while he was small. When we got him, he was about 11 weeks old. We spent a few weeks carrying him up and down the stairs until he got too heavy. My husband used to pick Elmo up and put him in the bed sometimes. Then, we would pick him up and take him down. We're probably on the ultra-conservative side when it comes to protecting the joints when you have a puppy.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAI think we may be in the minority. When we first got Elmo, the breeder and my husband's parents (they have always had shepherds) told us to not let him jump too much while he was small. When we got him, he was about 11 weeks old. We spent a few weeks carrying him up and down the stairs until he got too heavy. My husband used to pick Elmo up and put him in the bed sometimes. Then, we would pick him up and take him down. We're probably on the ultra-conservative side when it comes to protecting the joints when you have a puppy.


No, I have been given the same advice and it's been recommended in many threads here. I think the general rule is not to let them jump greater than their heights. Our house is nothing but stairs, one story in front, three in back to the backyard where the play and potty areas are. Lance was climbing the stairs the first day home and hops up them without issue. But he always gets carried down at the moment. I'm thinking of trying to teach some contact/target work to teach him to slow down at the bottom instead of launching off like his big sister now does.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The pups go up and down stairs now... but for a very long time we carried them up and down. The breeder also suggested to try and stop all jumping for a long time. 

They are now able to get on the couch, and still don't jump up or down.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Apollo has been going up and down stairs for several weeks now. At first we carried him down, but once he figured it out, he prefers to do it himself.

He has jumped up on the couch a few times, but I normally pick him up and put him there. He will just down from the couch. On two different occasions he has gone over the back of the couch to get Rocky. (This one is highly discouraged)

As for jumping? Apollo will run and jump 100 times a day. When he is playing with Rocky, or excited.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Shya is almost 11 weeks and she can jump on the couch, most of the time she gets a running start first







It took Chevy a little longer to master it though. 

Off topic...your Izzie has my sons birthday and my Shya has my daughters birthday


----------



## Robocop (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank god my puppy will NOT be allowed on any of my furniture! LOL


----------

